# New Routan Owner



## ACmech (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Routan Owner :update:*

Hello all! :wave: Just purchased our first mini van after much searching and comparing different makes and models we ended up buying a 2009 Routan SEL. The family loves it and I like it as well, even though it is just a seriously upgraded Chrysler Town and Country :laugh: I've also been lurking for some time on the Routan forum to see what everyone has been doing to these things and find out the querks of this vehicle. And it seems like first and foremost is brake upgrades, so that will be first on the list before I get the front windows tinted, install towing equipment or entertainment/nav stuff. If there is anything I have missed let me know guys, thanks in advance!

So here she is 
2009 Routan SEL 90k+

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14428525811" title="IMG_20140615_200004_810 by Gloc77, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3861/14428525811_cb9d97f26b.jpg" width="500" height="282" alt="IMG_20140615_200004_810"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14428526001" title="IMG_20140615_194848_656 by Gloc77, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3893/14428526001_005e96f698.jpg" width="500" height="282" alt="IMG_20140615_194848_656"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14245429577" title="IMG_20140615_194834_125 by Gloc77, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2910/14245429577_74d32370b8.jpg" width="500" height="282" alt="IMG_20140615_194834_125"></a>

I was in the middle of a wax when I decided to take some quick shots. Oh and happy fathers day to all the dad's out there!


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase. As an owner [since new] of a 2009 SEL, I think you'll be happy with the van.

As for upgrades, consider:
Factory fog light kit.
Monster Mats
Factory Mud Guards
Silverstar Headlamp Bulbs [H11]
Changing the taillight bulbs to a 3357, instead of a 3157 - much brighter.

For mechanical stuff:
Brakes are obvious - I used Bosch components [available on Amazon] and they seem to fix the complaints.
At 90K - Change the sparkplugs, if the originals are still installed. I just changed mine at 75K and they looked fine, but were worn to a point where I'm glad I changed them.
You're getting close to changing the timing belt [and water pump].

Otherwise, just keep an eye out for trouble. Better to be a bit proactive than to have something fail on the road.

Good luck. Hope it serves you as well as ours has.


----------



## ACmech (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks cscsc, I had no idea this motor had a timing belt! So changing that by 102k is on top of the list now. All those mods are great recommendations, and I appreciate it!


----------



## ACmech (Nov 16, 2010)

*Update*

So for the past week our Routan has been in the dealerships shop for two reasons. Ignition and transmission. Looks like the warranty company will be replacing our WIN module after the van cut out on me 5 times while driving and once on the wife. I called VOA and filed a complaint that our ignition was found faulty at the dealer. I was informed there was nothing they could do considering recalls on the Routan ignition systems only cover 2010 models Maybe I will be reimbursed one day when they decide to extend it to 2009 models. Also our transmission will be changed as well due to the surging while driving. I am hopeful the new trans will fix the issue but I'm reading a lot of you guys had issues with the EGR valve. If the surging comes back at least I know where to look now. I'm sure hoping this will be the only major issues with this vehicle, I like our van, but I have no qualms about trading it in for something with less issues.


----------



## ACmech (Nov 16, 2010)

*Update 2*

I thought I would do a follow up in case anyone reads this thread. Transmission was replaced and the transmission surge that we were experiencing was still happening. So it was not a faulty transmission . 2 days after we get the van back CEL comes on with code P0406- EGR valve. Picked one up off Rockauto and swapped it out and I'm happy to report the van drives awesome! No surging no hard down shifts and better gas mileage. An extra bonus, our ignition issue has also disappeared. Our van has not shut off since I swapped out the EGR vlave. Very strange. But I'm happy with the result because I don't need this thing shutting off when my family is in it!


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I will go ahead and order an EGR valve and go for it. Sounds like it may solve some issues we are having. But likely not the issue we have had happen twice where it will refuse to shift out of 3rd until you turn it off and back on again.


----------



## ACmech (Nov 16, 2010)

audiophiliac said:


> Thanks for the update. I will go ahead and order an EGR valve and go for it. Sounds like it may solve some issues we are having. But likely not the issue we have had happen twice where it will refuse to shift out of 3rd until you turn it off and back on again.


I hope a new EGR works out for you. Just curious, did you ever try and manually shift it out of third when it wouldn't automatically? I'm not a expert on auto trans, but it sounds like it's the computer more than anything


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

ACmech said:


> I hope a new EGR works out for you. Just curious, did you ever try and manually shift it out of third when it wouldn't automatically? I'm not a expert on auto trans, but it sounds like it's the computer more than anything


I did. It would not. I am thinking it is a computer glitch as well. It seems to drive fine....the 2-3 upshift is a bit rough depending on where the revs are. I am going to have them reflash the tranny when I go get the ignition fix done.


----------

